# Hand plane part search- Stanley 5-1/2 frog Type 9



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

I am looking for a new frog for a Stanley 5-1/2. I had a road trip Kansas this week and stopped at every antique store/flea market along I-70 and added a couple planes to the collection. I was so excited about the fact that I found a type 9 with minimal rust and tote and handle in great shape that I failed to notice that the lateral adjustment lever was missing from the frog. Anybody got one of these lying around? I think it's a type 9 so it is 2-1/4" wide and not the post 1939 2-3/8". It also has the smaller brass depth adjuster. I've already looked at everything on Ebay right now, I know If I keep watching I'll probably find something I'm just being impatient. It looks like this. 



























Any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Try this place.

http://www.antique-used-tools.com/stanley_parts.htm


----------



## woodman88 (Feb 24, 2011)

Try New Hamshire Plane Parts He is a seller on ebay if he doesnt have it he will get it for you


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Checked out both their sites, nothing on them but I e-mailed both of them. Hope something turns up. Thanks guys!!


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Call off the search!! Bob with antique-used-tools.com had what I needed. He even got back to me on a Saturday. More than I wanted to pay, but I got the plane for $10 so I can justify spending some more money…just don't tell my wife.


----------

